# Best battery to buy



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Have this weird feeling that I need to buy a new battery. I run the OEM original battery on my ride. I have lots of miles but no upgrades that really drain it. A Sony head unit and Infinity speakers would drain it the most, no woofers though. 

So I'm planning on replacing it. What battery would you guys reccomend?


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

The best of the best: Die-Hard


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i had optima i liked it alot...and it stays clean no battery acid on your terminals because of the gel cells inside!


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

the optima's are nice...and the die hards are good too....i have the die hard and am switcing to the optima....


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i have never had a die-hard fail me yet... not even after leaving my headlights on for four hours!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have the Optima.
It does the job.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Truth is, I actually have an ACDelco, and after all the crap I've put it through, it just won't die...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i also have an optima


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

can u use a blue top in a car even though they are for boats?


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

i wouldn't recommend it, but what voltage is it?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's not so much as the voltage, but the cold cranking amps and reserve capacity that sets batteries apart. and i still use nissan OEM. still good although a bit larger than the original one.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

azkicker0027 said:


> *it's not so much as the voltage, but the cold cranking amps and reserve capacity that sets batteries apart. and i still use nissan OEM. still good although a bit larger than the original one. *



so what are the numbers on the Nissan OEM battery for the B14(Sentra preferably)? thanks


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

I'd say Optima, just for the dry-cell/weight reduction, better
technology. They don't make one that'll fit my Honda, so "stupid
ass" me impulsively bought one from a local dealer, ($80 bucks
+ tax!)  . Well...it *does* have a "Honda" sticker on it  ,
(it's AC/Delco, I believe). My original OEM battery lasted +8 years,
and failed, I think, only because I stopped driving the car on a daily basis.
If this "sounds" familiar, get one of these:
http://www.batterymart.com/battery.mv?p=VDC-12112.
That *bitch* works, and I love it when "shit" works, as
advertised.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i run a die-hard gold series, just because if i ever break down in the winter(new hampshire is a biotch) due to the battery, they cover towing, replacement, etc.....but soon i may step up to the yellow top optima.

id only go red er yellow top optima if you have alot of current draw on your system, e.g. multiple amps for stereo, lights, other gadgets. theres really no need for it in our cars, but its nice to have a battery you can mount in any position with out it leaking.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If you are looking for ultimate power I think the die-hard statistics beat the optima. The optima yellow is just the deep cycle version of the red. You can get a deep cycle die-hard that will beat the optima. 
Mind you a sears battery is not dry-cell and is not as 'cool' as an optima. But it is cheaper and probably better as far as the power numbers go.
Just compare at sears web site and optima's web site. 

Seth


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i like yellow optimas


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Id have to say AC Delco....too


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....only going over to Optima later on because of the no-leak, mount-anwhere capabilities, will really help when moving to trunk, and getting it out of the way of stereo


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

optima red top or yellow even! and if you got some friend in the military have him get you one! cheaper than getting it at auto zone!


----------



## rer329 (Mar 25, 2004)

sethwas said:


> Well,
> If you are looking for ultimate power I think the die-hard statistics beat the optima. The optima yellow is just the deep cycle version of the red. You can get a deep cycle die-hard that will beat the optima.
> Mind you a sears battery is not dry-cell and is not as 'cool' as an optima. But it is cheaper and probably better as far as the power numbers go.
> Just compare at sears web site and optima's web site.
> ...


 I agree with you for some things you just cant beat sears..lol no seriously a die hard is the bomb they are tougher than old bitches nipples... you can hook up a search light to one for like 3 days and then start your car with it those shits are tough...I am going out today to get one the battery in my ride now is some small shit from k-mart that the previous owner put in there just to get the car home it hasnt died yet but i aint taking no chances.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Well since your replacing the battery, why not go with a lightweight one? I'm not sure if you just want a battery for everyday driving or one for strips and what not, but if you do want a nice lightweight one you could go with the Hawker G13EP, haven't heard anything bad about it yet, just the price of 70 dollars since their are no more ebay listings


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

HoloSkull said:


> The best of the best: Die-Hard


You won't find a better battery for the money.
Optima's are nice. But if you don't need sealed cell the die hards produce more power and cost like half the price.

Seth


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I have an optima yellow top. It lasted a few hours with the headlights on, started like nothing ever happened.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

bit old.... but http://abclocal.go.com/wls/news/consumerreports/111802_cr_batteries.html

and how many CCA does the SR20 need? it said that buying a battery with more than you needed could shorten the length of the battery.


----------



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

Where's the best place to buy Optima batteries?


----------

